# MyEclipse IDE kaufen?



## Gumble (17. Okt 2005)

Wer von Euch verwendet alles das/die Plugins von MyEclipse - wie seid ihr damit zufrieden? Ich ueberlege, ob sich das fuer mich lohnt, bin naemlich momentan nicht so zufrieden mit dem Editor. Die letzte WTP Version, die ich getestet habe (schon bissl her) hat immer rumgezickt und hat mich insgesamt nicht so ueberzeugt. Was mache ich? Mal ein paar Buzzwoerter in den Raum stellen 
j2ee, ant, JSF, JSP, hibernate, sql, jboss, html, css, xml - ejb3 bis jetzt noch nicht, aber moeglich
Arbeite sowohl beruflich (Werkstudent), als auch fuers Studium mit Java - also fast taeglicher Einsatz. Ziehe gerade mal die TRIAL version - die $31.75/p.a. wuerde mich nicht umbringen. Interessant find ich das UML Tooling, das leider nur die Pro Variante hat, und die schlaegt gleich mit $52.95 im Jahr zu Buche... taugt das? Gibt es Alternativen zu dem MyEclipse-Set? Mich nervt das Plugin-gesuche mittlerweile, vor allem wenn man immer wieder auf Inkompatibilitaeten stoesst.


----------



## EagleEye (17. Okt 2005)

ie wäre es damit das du dir mal Eclipse ansiehst 
www.eclipse.org


----------



## tec1 (18. Okt 2005)

@EagleEye: Myeclipse ist ein eclipse plugin, deswegen auch der ähnliche Name  ;-)

@Gumble: ich verwende myeclipse beruflich für Struts-Anwendungen und bin zufrieden, wobei ich derzeit nur den xml-editor und den jsp-editor(code completition und debugging) verwende. Das Tomcat-debugging sowie das hotcodereplacement ist auch sehr gut.


----------



## EagleEye (18. Okt 2005)

achso ok das wußte ich nicht weil ich hatte mal vorkurzem nen Eclipse gesehn was auch kostenpflichtig war daher dachte ich das es das wäre


----------

